# Problem with a Delonghi ESAM 4000



## Dehydrated (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have an Esam 4000 which I bought 4 years ago.

It has worked fine until a couple of weeks ago, when it stopped delivering the requested amount of water. Whatever the water dial is set to, the same amount of water is delivered.

For the time being I am topping up the cup from the kettle, but the strength of the coffee when doing so, is also noticeably weaker than when the water was delivered by the machine.

Below is a link to a video, which shows the machine start up (which seems to work as before) and also the delivery of a coffee.











I have rinsed the infuser and also cleaned the nozzles, but with no effect.

Can anybody please advise?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

